# Trailer Height



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

This is probably a novice question, but I'm just wondering if anyone knows: When a trailer company tells you that their trailer is 7' tall, do they mean that it's 7' tall from the ground to the roof of the trailer, or do they mean that it's 7' tall from the floor of the interior to the roof?

I'm trying to figure out how tall the trailer needs to be for my 16.1 hh warmblood... there's an ad for a trailer on Craigslist that states the interior is 6'8". I was wondering if that means that measuring from the ground to its roof would mean that it's a 7' tall trailer.

I'm confusing myself a bit here. >_<


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

it means 7ft from the floor to the roof

I hav a 7.4' trailer which is warmblood and it doesn't feel overly tall even considering my horse is short. Honestly though you're going to need the 7ft at least for a horse of that size just for the sake of safety. Anything shorter thn that such as the standard size would likely feel quite cramped for him 6.8' may be tall enough though it's hard for me to imagine 4inches making a huge difference but it may be worth testing with the horse first.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Ashleysmardigrasgirl said:


> it means 7ft from the floor to the roof
> 
> I hav a 7.4' trailer which is warmblood and it doesn't feel overly tall even considering my horse is short. Honestly though you're going to need the 7ft at least for a horse of that size just for the sake of safety. Anything shorter thn that such as the standard size would likely feel quite cramped for him 6.8' may be tall enough though it's hard for me to imagine 4inches making a huge difference but it may be worth testing with the horse first.


Walk up to a 15hh horse than a 16hh horse and then tell my 4" doesnt seem like much of a difference!


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

Darrin said:


> Walk up to a 15hh horse than a 16hh horse and then tell my 4" doesnt seem like much of a difference!


 
lol fair enough -shrugs- my horse is a shorty


----------

